# ***2011 VIP FFL Sign Up Thread***



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*[OFFICIAL] 2011 VIP Fantasy Fight League Sign Up Thread*

Ok everyone, it is that time of year again! The 2011 Fantasy Fight League Season is upon us. If you like MMA, and you like Fantasy sports, then this is the game for you. This is the sign up thread for the VIP season. This thread will be open until January 1st, so make sure you have registered by then if you wih to participate in this upcoming season.


*Draft:*

The draft will work the same way it did last season. The members signed up will be placed in random order. There will be 4 rounds for drafting and 1 make up round as well. Due to the time difference between members, each member will be alloted 8 hours to make his or her selection. If you do not make a selection within the time limit, you will be skipped. Members skipped will be placed in order and given a make up round after round 4 has completed.

_NOTE: If you are skipped more than once during the draft, you will be removed from this competition._

It is highly recommended that you develop a draft list beforehand and send them to myself and Dudeabides if you are worried about being skipped. (Dudeabides will be helping out this season as well). You can draft any fighter that you want, but remember that only his MMA fights will count (no kickboxing or grappling only bouts, and no mixed rules half one/half the other) and that they must take place in one of the 5 org's listed below.

*Scoring:*



> Scoring Breakdown:
> 
> If your fighter is on the card: +5 points
> If your fighter is in a title fight: +6 points
> ...


*Rules:*

The VIP FFL season will last all through 2011, and any paid member can sign up and play whether they have done it before or not. Your team will be allowed ONE add/drop for the entire season. Use at your discretion when one of your fighters is inactive from these fight org's that count in the FFL:

*UFC*










*Bellator FC*










*Strikeforce*










*DREAM*










*Sengoku*








*Awards:*

*First place:* 1,500,000 credits plus a sig that will be used to pimp and rock the season winner.

*Second place:* 750,000 credits.
*
Third place:* 500,000 credits.

So just post here on this thread to sign up. The sign up ends Jan. 1st and the draft for the new season begins Jan. 2nd. The sooner we get the four fighters drafted for everybody the sooner we can start scoring fights.

*Members Signed Up: *

HitorGetHit
Dudeabides
Dakota?
Intermission
Walker
hixxy
Relavate
Toxic
TraMaI
G_Land
Rauno
TheGrizzlyBear
Indestructibl3
D.P.
KryOnicle
wukkadb
MagiK11
BobbyCooper
Thelegend
Ruckus
KillerShark1985
420atalon

​


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

It is going to be fun like always, I hope I have just as good of luck this coming year with my fighters as last. :thumbsup: Mwa ha ha.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

im in 

first timer for VIP League.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Dakota? said:


> im in
> 
> first timer for VIP League.


Added you! It is a lot of fun. The fights with your team's fighters will mean more whn watching.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Added you! It is a lot of fun. The fights with your team's fighters will mean more whn watching.


Sorry man but it isn't going to be fun this year...

My team is going to be so bad ass that I am taking first this year


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Intermission said:


> Sorry man but it isn't going to be fun this year...





Intermission said:


> My team is going to be so bad ass that I am taking first this year ​


 
Settle down my man as you will have to go through me. 2nd 2 years ago- and I only lost because fatass cheater Josh Barnett couldn't make it into the ring with Fedor as I would have won that year regardless of the result.​ 

This year- TraMaI is trying but I'll clinch the crown I so richly deserve this year. :thumb02:​ 

EDIT: Oh yeah I'm in for the next season. :thumbsup:​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Now now Hit is definitely taking this title home. Last year was my first year so consider it a warm up. Now I know how things work around here so lookout!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Count me in for a first timer


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Are you guys serious? You actually have faith you can beat me? ahahahah


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

Im in


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Damn rights I be in this biatch.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm game again


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Intermission said:


> Are you guys serious? You actually have faith you can beat me? ahahahah


It was easy enough this year, eh?


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I think Ill try this out!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> It was easy enough this year, eh?


LOL when this started I was the new guy on this fourm, now how bad would it make me look if the new guy came and won? It was smart for me to take a dive and let you losers win it. Now its my time to shine.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Count me in, i have always wanted to be a part of something like this.


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm in!!!


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Count me in! I love this stuff!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Awesome! Signed you three up while HOGH is out. This thing is going down the day after UFC 125, ie Jan. 2nd so there's still a week more or less left to sign up.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Is UFC 125 counted or?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

It's the last event to count for the 2010 season. You get your Truth points on the non paid FFL for that one since you have one of the fighters. The first event that counts for 2011 is the first event after the draft is wrapped up hopefully before UFN 23 or Diaz vs Cyborg.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Ah okay, sweeeet :thumbsup:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

100% in. As long as I don't come in last this time I'll be happy  I'll try and pick fighters that actually ******* FIGHT.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Sign me up por favor.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm in and hopefully I do better than 4th this time around.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Count me in Hit! 

I already have one fighter who will go 3-0 next year!


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

i want in please, i love this stuff!!!!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Don't forget to send lists to myself and Dudeabides if you have any fear that you may not be around for one of your picks.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Don't forget to send lists to myself and Dudeabides if you have any fear that you may not be around for one of your picks.


What lists?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Count me in Hit!
> 
> I already have one fighter who will go 3-0 next year!


Machida didn't do too hot for me this past year. 



Rauno said:


> What lists?


Everyone is given an 8 hour window to make a pick in the draft. If they don't make their pick in time, they are skipped and have to draft a fighter in a later round.

Sendind a list of fighters prevents this from happening. If I have a list and you didn't make a pick in time, instead of being skipped, I would go to the fighter that is the highest ranked on your list and is also still available, and then draft for you.

The list will have to be somewhat long. If you send one, keep in mind that you and every other member signed up are all drafting 4 fighters. So your list will have to have enough options in case the fighters you want get taken by someone else.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Accidentally asked to be signed up in the wrong FFL, sign me up here please.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ruckus said:


> Accidentally asked to be signed up in the wrong FFL, sign me up here please.


No worries. You have been added!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok happy new year everyone! I have put the list of names into a randomized and I will pos the draft order tomorrow afternoon. The draft will start at 12:00 eastern time on Sunday January 2nd!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Update!*

Ok everyoe, the draft will begin tomorrow at 12:00 pm Eastern time.

Here is the draft thread.

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...ficial-v-i-p-ffldraft-thread.html#post1331127

It will open at the time that the draft begins. The draft order for all 4 rounds is in the thread, please read all of the information and review the information in the original post in this thread before getting started.

Please remember that you have *8 hours* to make your selection. For those of you who have sent me a list of fighters, if you do not make a pick in your alloted time, we will draft for you by selecting the highest ranked fighter on your list that is still available.

For those who haven't sent a list, you will be skipped and moved to a round 5 make up round after the draft has completed. If you are skipped 2 times, and did not send a list, you will be removed from the draft.

Also, an announcement for people who have sent lists. There are 20 people in the draft this year and every team will have 4 fighters. That means that 80 fighters will be drafted. To ensure that your whole list does not get picked and we have to skip you, please make your list as big as possible and continue to rank them as well.

I have only received a list from Rauno this year. This is not a requirement but it is a reccomendation in case something comes up and you cannot make it onto the forum to make your pick.

Thanks all and have a great time!


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

count me in thanks


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Today is the big day everyone. Make sure you are familiar with the draft rukes and make sure you know what pick you are. The draft thread will open in about 45 minutes with Grizzly on the clock!

*Quick reminder*
*8 Hours per pick
Fighters can only be selected ONE time
If you don't make a selection in the alloted time we will go off of your list.
If you did not send a list you will be skipped.
Make up round is round 5
If you are skipped more than once you will be removed from the competition*

Good luck everyone! :thumb02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh i can't wait. Just want to get this draft thing all done, since i don't know when i might be offline.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

The draft has just begun!

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...40-2011-vip-ffl-draft-thread.html#post1332748


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I really want to be in this next year!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

SJ said:


> I really want to be in this next year!


Haha, i had to wait for like half a year or so. This is my first year as well. :thumb02:


----------

